# changing my 01 maxima Auto trany to a Manual trany



## govinz (Dec 9, 2010)

hey guys! i was just wonderring how big of a job im looking at to change my 01 maxima from a automatic to a manual ?? i allready replaced my automatic trany a couple of times and i found that was pretty simple with the right tool but not sure about this one... i heard i had to change the computer clutch pedal and clutch cylinder and shifter ok but how hard that couple be and do i have all i need to know??? thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It is quite a bit of work. And yes you will have to make holes for the clutch pedal. The ECU will have to be changed to avoid having a CEL on all the time. You'll need all the linkage for the shifter, as well as new shifter bezel for the console. Its not an easy job but doable in a weekend.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It'll be cheaper to get a manual car instead. They are CAN line systems so you'll need an new ECU, engine harness, combination meter, and TCU. Not to mention the obvious stuff.


----------



## usaHeaty (Feb 14, 2011)

JNCoRacer said:


> It is quite a bit of work. And yes you will have to make holes for the clutch pedal. The ECU will have to be changed to avoid having a CEL on all the time. You'll need all the linkage for the shifter, as well as new shifter bezel for the console. Its not an easy job but doable in a weekend.


Do you know where the vent hose for a manual transmission is connected to? Mine is leading up from the transaxle and is not connected to anything.


----------

